# Best kilominx?



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

Currently there are three kilominxes available on the cubicle, the Meilong kibiminx, the cubestyle kilominx, and the Shengshou one. I bought the Meilong one recently and my first impressions was that it was very catchy and hardly corner cut. 

So, which one is the best?


----------



## aerocube (Aug 27, 2019)

the cubestyle is kinda different because it has centers,so there's a fixed colour scheme


----------



## kadabrium (Aug 27, 2019)

The moyu one is much worse out of the box. It has fully angular pieces on top of being too flexible and cornercuts like a rubiks brand


----------



## Tabe (Aug 27, 2019)

The Shengshou is by far the best but still isn't great.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> The moyu one is much worse out of the box. It has fully angular pieces on top of being too flexible and cornercuts like a rubiks brand


That's a pretty accurate description. its kinda fast and sandy, but then when even the slightest edge catches, you lose all fluency. Corner cutting is waaaaaaay below average, especially reverse corner cuts where it barely cuts 2 mm. Hopefully if kilominx is accepted as an event the hardware will see a dramatic change


----------



## kadabrium (Aug 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> That's a pretty accurate description. its kinda fast and sandy, but then when even the slightest edge catches, you lose all fluency. Corner cutting is wy below average. Hopefully if kilominx is accepted as an event the hardware will see a dramatic change


I florianed the whole thing including hidden edges and it can now nominally cut the full centerpiece, but in actual solves it still locks up just as much as the shengshou otb due to the utter lack of stability. you just cant make a turn without all the pieces you are holding squirm like a can of worms


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 27, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> I florianed the whole thing including hidden edges and it can now nominally cut the full centerpiece, but in actual solves it still locks up just as much as the shengshou otb due to the utter lack of stability. you just cant make a turn without all the pieces you are holding squirm like a can of worms


Do you think magnets would make a difference? Also, how did you 'florian the whole thing'? Im guessing with sand paper or something similar?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 28, 2019)

I only have a ganowo, does anyone know how that compares?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 28, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I only have a ganowo, does anyone know how that compares?


What's a ganowo? I've never heard of them

Edit: should it be added to the poll?


----------



## aerocube (Aug 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> What's a ganowo? I've never heard of them
> 
> Edit: should it be added to the poll?


the ganowo just seems to be rebranded versions of kilominxes already on the list
the only 3 brands that exist are already on the poll


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 12, 2021)

How does the Qiyi Kilominx compare to the Shengshou?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> How does the Qiyi Kilominx compare to the Shengshou?


I've heard its better than the shengshou, but I haven't tried one myself.


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 12, 2021)

Maybe speed cube shop has some better options.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Maybe speed cube shop has some better options.


The Shengshou and the Qiyi are the only viable options out there. The Meilong is absolute garbage and the Cubestyle is just a Shengshou but with much cheaper plastic


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> How does the Qiyi Kilominx compare to the Shengshou?


@Owen Morrison said that the Qiyi is much better than the Shengshou.


----------



## zslane (Jun 13, 2021)

Unfortunately, nobody puts out a magnetic Kilominx.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 13, 2021)

zslane said:


> Unfortunately, nobody puts out a magnetic Kilominx.


It wouldn’t be that hard to do, as long as the cap design allows for it. The process would be identical to a 2x2 magnetization. I don’t care enough to do it quite yet, but if I pick up a qiyi I might magnetize it


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 13, 2021)

The Qiyi is now the best kilominx and people have magnetized it (I don't know any details though)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 13, 2021)

And, if getting a stickerless is there a way to remove the center caps or do you just have to spray paint them?


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 13, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> And, if getting a stickerless is there a way to remove the caps or do you just have to spray paint them?


If you mean the center caps yes they are removable


----------



## qwr (Jun 14, 2021)

I made a video on a ShengShou kilominx mod to make it much better than out of the box 





Sub because I have an even more ambitious kilominx mod coming up


----------

